# Motor läuft nicht im Dreieck!



## nognogradio (14 März 2012)

Hallo !

Komme mit diesem Thema mal "back to the roots"....

Folgendes Problem , habe einen Stern/Dreieck Motor der ganz konventionell mit einem Zeitrelais gesteuert wird.
Der Motor läuft im Stern an und beim Umschalten auf Dreieck hört er auf zu drehen. Habe den Motor schon abgeklemmt und Spannung an den 6 Adern gemessen.Netzschütz und Dreieckschütz liefern 400V. Meiner Meinung alles ok , wenn der Motor im Stern läuft muß er doch auch im Dreieck laufen. Oder habt ihr das schon mal anders erlebt bzw. einen Tipp ?

Grüße Stefan !


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 März 2012)

Du hast vlt an Motor phasengleichheit an den jeweiligen wicklungen.  

Etwa so U1-U2 an L1; V1-V2 an L2 und W1-W2 an L3. Bei Sternschaltung funktioniert das noch. 

Es sollte so sein U1-W2 an L1; V1-U2 an L2 und W1-V2 an L3.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (14 März 2012)

Das hab ich auch schon gehabt @ Rostiger Nagel.

Solang es ein 400/690V Motor laut Typenschild ist sollte er an unserem normalen 400V Netz in Dreieck laufen.


Ich hatte letztens mal wieder so nen verkappten Dahlander mit gespiegelten Anschlussbezeichnungen in Betrieb zu nehmen... also 1U, 1V, 1W.....
Da hatten unsere Elektro-Zeichner mal wieder voll versagt, in Dreieck hat das ~1.1kW Teil über 35A im Anlauf gezogen und ging kaum mit der Zeit runter bis der Motorschutzschalter ausgelöst hat. Die hätten nur einmal in den alten Plan gucken müssen


----------



## nognogradio (14 März 2012)

Stimmt das mit der Phasengleichheit wäre noch ne Möglichkeit ...... hätte ich auch drauf kommen können , werde Morgen dann nochmal schaun...


Grüße Stefan !


----------



## Blockmove (14 März 2012)

nognogradio schrieb:


> werde Morgen dann nochmal schaun...



Aber ganz genau schauen. Drehrichtungsumkehr bei Umschalten nach Dreieck kann dir der Motor sehr übel nehmen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## nognogradio (15 März 2012)

*Hallo !

Motor läuft wieder , war ein Phasendreher.

Dank unserem Amprobe Isolationsprüfer(zeigt die Reihenfolge der 3 Phasen an!) war der kleine Fehler innerhalb 5 Min. gefunden.

Danke für die schnellen und kompetenten Antworten !

Grüße Stefan !
*


----------



## Sockenralf (15 März 2012)

Hallo,
warum ist er dann im Dreieck stehngeblieben?


MfG


----------



## nognogradio (15 März 2012)

Beim Dreieckschütz war L1 und L2 vertauscht , womit der Motor im Dreieck nur auf 2 Phasen lief. Bedeutet das z.B. U1 und U2 die gleiche Phase bekamen.


----------



## Sockenralf (15 März 2012)

Hallo,


nognogradio schrieb:


> /
> ... und beim Umschalten auf Dreieck hört er auf zu drehen.



tstststs......


MfG


----------



## Klärmolch (15 März 2012)

Immer wieder schön....

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## nognogradio (15 März 2012)

.... schön wenn ich dem Ein oder Anderen ein Lächeln bescheren darf ....


Grüße Stefan !


----------



## Klärmolch (16 März 2012)

Erinnert mich an meine Jugend....
Sowas vergisst man aber nie wieder.

Gruß
Klaus


----------

